# DIY Survival Bars



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I've seen the recipe on the net for many years and finally decided to give it a go.

Each pan is approximately 2,000 calories. Shelf-life is approximately 20 years. Cost was just under $3 per batch.

Our first batch was made with lemon gelatin. The taste is quite good, but the bars are very dry, which is to be expected.

*SURVIVAL BARS - 2000 calories*

2-1/2 cups Non-Fat Dry Milk
2-1/2 cups Oats
1 cup Sugar
3 tbsp Honey
3 tbsp Water
1 pkg. Gelatin (any flavor)

Mix oats, milk, and sugar. Set aside.
Mix water, gelatin, and honey. Bring to rapid boil.
Add wet mix to dry ingredients.

Mix thoroughly, until slightly sticky and formable.
Add up to 5 tsp Water as needed for consistency.

In a parchment lined 13x9 pan, press evenly. Score.

Bake at 200 degrees for 90-120 minutes. Cool thoroughly.

20 year shelf-life when packaged in mylar bags w/ O2 absorbers.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The thing I don't like is that you boil the honey, taking away all of its benefits. Raw, unprocessed honey is one of nature's super-foods. I would vote for trying it with honey put in with the dry ingredients.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> The thing I don't like is that you boil the honey, taking away all of its benefits. Raw, unprocessed honey is one of nature's super-foods. I would vote for trying it with honey put in with the dry ingredients.


That's true. I wonder if you could skip boiling the honey with the gelatin.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks difficult,I can't even open up some ALDI biscuits this morning. I was going to heat them up for the 15 minutes it takes to mix up the sweet breads


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, sounds easy enough. I might have too give this one a try.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sounds great! Thanks for posting. How is the texture? Is it like a soft granola bar or like one of those rock hard ones ie: nature's valley.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> The thing I don't like is that you boil the honey, taking away all of its benefits. Raw, unprocessed honey is one of nature's super-foods. I would vote for trying it with honey put in with the dry ingredients.


Good point.

I will be making another batch using cherry gelatin. I will add the honey last during the mixing and see what happens.



Arklatex said:


> Sounds great! Thanks for posting. How is the texture? Is it like a soft granola bar or like one of those rock hard ones ie: nature's valley.


It's hard and crunchy but not too terrible where you can't eat it. Water does help.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I would think if you used unflavored gelatin they would taste more honey like.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I would think if you used unflavored gelatin they would taste more honey like.


The lemon flavor was quite nice. Reminded me of those hostess lemon pies.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Pretty awesome. I'm gonna try it with turbinado sugar and the honey method mentioned before. :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

why would you make these and store them, when all the ingredients store even better? imo, I would keep the recipe, and the ingredients. does this make sense?


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> why would you make these and store them, when all the ingredients store even better? imo, I would keep the recipe, and the ingredients. does this make sense?


Excellent question.

Personally, I don't have a solar dehydrator or oven. I figured I can make these, store them, and be extra prepared.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hard to believe anything with powdered milk tastes good, but I'm willing to give it a try. 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I will definitely try these, first with lemon gelatin...m-m-m-m I do love lemon. This may seem an odd question but, if boiling the wet mixture will deplete the healthy properties of the honey, wouldn't the baking for 90 to 120 minutes do the same?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome PD. However I question the shelf life. At least in my house. They'll never make to "cool thoroughly"...

I think I'm going to try this. The only drawback is having to eat an entire pan of that stuff to get 2000 calories.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Awesome PD. However I question the shelf life. At least in my house. They'll never make to "cool thoroughly"...
> 
> I think I'm going to try this. The only drawback is having to eat an entire pan of that stuff to get 2000 calories.


Small frequent meals

Approx. 167 calories when cut up into 12 bars.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> why would you make these and store them, when all the ingredients store even better? imo, I would keep the recipe, and the ingredients. does this make sense?


Umm, because at your bol you may not have an oven?


----------

